# Registration Code 4723



## RailFanLNK (Sep 1, 2007)

I recieved a e-mail yesterday about recieving triple bonus points for booking travel during September-November. (registration code 4723) Will this automatically be awarded since I'm coming to Chicago or will I need to re-book and then cancel the old reservation? Am I reading it correctly too? I usually get about 300+ points for a trip to Chicago, will that mean 900+? Thanks!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Sep 1, 2007)

Al,

You don't need to rebook, unless of course you want to pay more money so that you can therefore get even more points.

Amtrak doesn't pay attention to when the reservation was made, only that the ticket was used on a date that falls within the qualifying time period.

And yes, that would mean 900 or so points if you normally get around 300 for such a trip.

Ps. I don't know if you are chasing Select status or not, but the bonus points will not count towards status, only the base points will count. However those bonus points still spend just like any other point when it comes time for a free ticket.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 1, 2007)

Someone please take a metal ruler and give me a hard SMACK on my hands - I believe I've seriously shot myself in the foot here!

Looking at Flyer Talk, I see this is a targeted promotion that Al (r_r) got, probably from it being a set period of time since he took his last Amtrak trip, so now he gets triple points for all trips from Sep to Nov!!!

I've hardly taken the train the entire Summer, as work was quite busy, but I did take a short hop (Bal-Was) on #151 to DC in early August that probably nullified my availability for this promotion, and now those paltry 100 points I got for that may have cut me out of at least 4800 bonus points for the three big point trips I'm taking in September and October. This would have been the difference between finishing out the year with about 15,000 points vs. finishing out the year with about 20,000 points, and you all know what a difference those 5,000 points can make in the reward category - (essentially double the reward value and a much more versatile reward!)

It's sad to say, but I'm guessing it pays to avoid catching Amtrak for certain spells to enable one to reap some significant rewards at the right periods...

:angry2:

Congrats though Al, This might be a perfect period to explore some new routes for you - And some Chicago based short trips via Weekly Specials could really have you cleaning up!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 2, 2007)

My beloved Huskers played University of Nevada yesterday, I was with my girlfriend at the game when I got to wondering if "are we playing Nevada next year cuz they are based in Reno?" My girlfriend knew EXACTLY what my lil' OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) mind was up to. "Lets take the CZ to Reno for the football game next year!" :lol: Unfortunately it was a game that Nevada got "plugged" into the schedule for when some other team backed out of its contract to play us. Thats a great idea Metropolitan, maybe I will take another short trip somewhere in October. Money is tight right now.....but when isn't it?!?


----------

